# Propane smoker needle valve mod question



## rightdown (Jul 29, 2017)

I bought what I hope is the correct needle valve for my gasser. 

I have a smoke Hollow smoker, and I wanna be able to control the flame better. 

Will this valve work? 













20170729_033807.jpg



__ rightdown
__ Jul 29, 2017


----------



## mowin (Jul 29, 2017)

Thats a high pressure valve.  You need a low pressure valve  like this one.


It gets installed after your regulator and before your low, med, high knob. Get the barbed fittings for the inside diameter of your hose and use hose clamps to secure.


----------



## rightdown (Jul 29, 2017)

OK... Question. 


After i posted the thread, I did a search (yes backwards, I know) and everyone here is installing these all in one kits and they all say high pressure. 

Is there anything wrong with using this?


----------



## xray (Jul 29, 2017)

Here's the valve I use:












IMG_0525.JPG



__ xray
__ Jul 29, 2017






You could see the built-in needle valve right below the propane regulator. I set my smoker to high and then make any temperature adjustments by turning the needle valve.

The bayou classic assembly is sold at Lowe's for $25. Type in 83441 in Lowe's search box to find the correct one.


----------



## rightdown (Jul 29, 2017)

Soooo a high pressure one does work?


----------



## mowin (Jul 29, 2017)

I remember reading something somewhere that it's NOT recommend to use that high pressure valve.  The burner on these smokers is a low pressure burner.  It's not the same as a turkey fryer burner which is a high pressure cooker.  

Have others used them, sure.  But there's a correct product being made for this application.


----------



## rightdown (Jul 29, 2017)

Interesting. I'll just get what you suggested


----------



## rightdown (Jul 29, 2017)

What is this barbed fitting you are talking about?


----------



## mowin (Jul 30, 2017)

You need to convert the ends of that valve to go inside the gas hose.  Some plumb it directly to the on, high low knob, I just cut the hose and added something like there too each end of the valve.  

This is just a example of the fitting.  It installed the correct size.  I went to home Depot after I got the valve and purchase the correct size barbed fittings.

http://www.piecoweb.com/us/barbed-b...qbpTAef34MwhbOtsVLiwlASuDBZjgbKwaAjioEALw_wcB


----------

